

H5ai - a beautified Apache index - pablospr
http://larsjung.de/h5ai/

======
chrisrogers
Apologies for the aside, but another one of this fellow's projects,
jquery.fracs, is pretty impressive: <https://github.com/lrsjng/jQuery.fracs>

~~~
vdm
Thanks for the link.

This is used in h5ai. I find these views more useful that scroll bars. Its
amazing what can be done inside the browser these days.

<http://larsjung.de/fracs/>

> jQuery.fracs determines the fraction of an HTML element that is currently in
> the viewport, as well as the fraction it takes of the complete viewport and
> the fraction of the area that might possibly be visible. It also provides
> the coordinates of the visible rectangle, absolute (in document space) and
> relative (in element space).

------
sikhnerd
Link to source and some screenshots, since the site is quite slow right now:
<https://github.com/lrsjng/h5ai>

~~~
noibl
As always, Chrome users, prefix the address in the omnibox with 'cache:' to
get

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Alarsj...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Alarsjung.de%2Fh5ai%2F)

At first I thought this was kind of overkill for such a 'simple' function but
the example of Github shows how important effective presentation of a file
list can be. To the average web user the default Apache listing can look
'broken' whereas I would have no problem directing a client to the URL of an
index that looked like this.

~~~
moeffju
This is a Google search feature, not a Chrome Omnibox feature, btw.

------
overshard
This is quite nice, however, if you are wanting to serve static content I no
longer believe Apache the proper tool for the job. Use cherokee, lighttpd or
nginx, they are all faster and have decent file interfaces.

~~~
static_cast
I don't think this is true. Apache with mpm_worker and fastcgi for python/php
should perform on a typical dedicated server like nginx till the network is
saturated. you also have to consider that .htaccess files are quite cpu
intensive because the way apache works they are parsed at every request. put
your .htaccess config in the config-file disable unused modules and use mpm
worker and I bet the difference is negligible. if you have to count every io
operation and you run on small memory nginx may make a difference.

[http://nbonvin.wordpress.com/2011/03/14/apache-vs-nginx-
vs-v...](http://nbonvin.wordpress.com/2011/03/14/apache-vs-nginx-vs-varnish-
vs-gwan/)

------
retube
I don't get it... It's just a 404 page? Or is this an actual error?

------
sgt
I guess we won't be seeing any screenshots...

